

Reversed Aging Almost A Reality - drspiegel
http://www.drspiegel.com/2010/12/reversed-aging-almost-a-reality/

======
orangecat
As previously discussed, this is less impressive than it initially appears
since the researchers were just undoing the age-related damage that they had
artificially inflicted. But I'm glad they're getting attention; once enough
people come to understand that aging can in principle be cured, we should see
much more effort in that direction.

